# Selling a car when your visa has been cancelled



## chucky007 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

I left Dubai a couple of mths ago and could not sell my car in time.
A person has been using the car at work and is now considering buying it.
How do I change the rego when my visa has been cancelled? I am coming to Dubai on the 3rd Sept in person and want to transact it then.

PS if anyone wants a cheap 2008 VW GOlf GTI red 48kms under warranty etc let me know

Thanks

Chris


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there a lien on the car? If not, a friend of mine might be interested. Where's the car located?

I haven't a clue about the formalities involved. Sorry.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You just need the reg card, the clearance letter from the bank (if needed) and a passport copy with visit visa stamp - along with new 13 month insurance etc.

Easy as.


----------

